# Leidiges Thema Fadenalgen



## Ergolinchen (31. Aug. 2008)

hallöchen,
jetzt ist meine kleine pfütze mit 250L endlich fertig. sieht ja eigentlich auch ganz schön aus, wenn denn da nicht diese blöden algen wären.
ich glaube es sind fadenalgen... kann später auch mal versuchen ein foto zu machen.
jetzt hab ich schon vieles hier bei euch gelesen, filter putzen, wasser austauschen.
  blöd bei meinem 250L fertigteich. ärgere mich scho bissl über den kaf von "dem markenset". der filter steht im teich, inkl. springbrunnenfunktion. ich müsste den jetzt dauernd da raus quälen, der boden würde immer aufgeühlt werden... hilft das dann wirklich?
wasser austauschen, im grunde auch net schlecht, hier gibts entweder grünes, altes, abgestandenes regenwasser oder sehr kalkhaltiges leitungswasser.
meine pflanzen habe ich so gut es ging von ihrem substrat befreit und in ein gemisch von sand und kies in jutebeutelchen in die pflanzkörbe gesetzt.
auf dem grund des teichs sind auch dieser teichkies und sand.
ist es bei solch kleinen wasser mengen nicht hilfreich ein chemisches mittelchen zu nehmen? wie überleben das denn die pflanzen im teich? hatte irgendwo im netz gelesen das man rankende pflanzen entfernen soll...  

hat da von euch evtl. einen so richtig hilfreichen tip? der vielleicht sogar am sonntag hilfreich sein kann?
im aquarium hatte ich mal algen die gegen jedes mittelchen resistent waren, allerdings nicht gegen natron... seidem gibt es samstags natronkur im aquarium. 

schönen sonntag wünscht euch gaby


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Leidiges Thema Fadenalgen*

Hallo 

also Wasser-aus-tauschen  


kommt drauf an mit wem Du tauschst  

mit den Wasserwerken  

das sollte bei Fadenalgen eher kontraproduktiv sein  

um Stahlrohre zu schützen wird dem Trinkwasser sehr oft Phosphat
zugesetzt 
das im Zusammenhang mit hohen Härtegraden 

macht prima Fadenalgen !








ich würde mit aufbereiten Regenwasser auffüllen
und die Algen aufwickeln 

und dann gibt´s noch die Variante mit dem "bösen" Peroxid
(siehe Suchfunktion)
ich meine NICHT die Variante !  


mfG


----------



## Ergolinchen (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Leidiges Thema Fadenalgen*

sodele,
nach dem kampf mit der technik und meiner besseren hälfte wegen dem falschen bild sollte dieses nun das richtige sein.

habe mal etwas von den algen herausgefischt und auf einé teracottakugel gelegt.
sind das fadenalgen???

Foto


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Leidiges Thema Fadenalgen*

also ich sehe Fadenalgen auf Terrakotta 


mfG


----------



## Ergolinchen (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Leidiges Thema Fadenalgen*

ok, danke dir... ne andere antwort wäre auch gut gewesen. )
das heisst dann also morgen... wasserwechsel
schönen sonntag noch


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Leidiges Thema Fadenalgen*

Hallo.

Warum in alles in der Welt soll denn da ein Wasserwechsel helfen? 
Besorg Dir lieber noch ein paar Pflanzen, wie z.B. __ Hornkraut und warte bis zum nächsten Sommer.
Algen kommen von zuviel Nährstoffen. Kennst Du die Werte vom Teichwasser im Vergleich zum Wechselwasser? 

Mit etwas Glück führst Du mehr Nährstoffe mit dem neuen Wasser zu als diese zu reduzieren.


----------



## Ergolinchen (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Leidiges Thema Fadenalgen*

hallo,
also ich glaube nicht das ich zu wenige pflanzen in meinem kleinen 250L Teich habe.
da gibt es z.b. die wasserhyazinthe, __ wassersalat, __ wassermohn, englische sumpf __ alant, kamus, tannenwedel, teichschachtehalm, __ papyrus, __ zwergrohrkolben, korkenzieherbinse und eine __ papageienfeder

ist das noch immer zu wenig?

grüßle gaby


----------



## karsten. (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Leidiges Thema Fadenalgen*



			
				Ergolinchen schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> ist das noch immer zu wenig?
> 
> grüßle gaby



Hallo
das kann man so gar nicht sagen 

Starkzehrer deren Biomasse geerntet wird sind da ja nicht dabei 

außerdem stellt sich bei kleinen Populationen der Reinigungseffekt nicht so stark ein , da sich die Pflanzen auch gegenseitig beeinflussen. 

bei kleinen Teichen bekommt eben man nie so ganz ein ausgewogenes Verhältniss hin
da sind die Einträge und Schwankungen der Parameter prozentual zum Volumen einfach zu stark 

deshalb machen die "Kleinen" eben meist mehr Arbeit 

ein biologisches Gleichgewicht stellt sich eben erst ab einer gewissen Menge geeignetes
Substrat , einer artenreichen starken Bepflanzung und einem großem Wasservolumen ein .

(oder großer externe Biofilterflächen)  

daran schrammen so kleine Teiche eben ,   ....
knapp vorbei  

das heißt nicht ! das es nicht geht  

nur man muss der Natur viel öfter "unter die Arme greifen"   

Algen entfernen , nährstoffarmes Wasser nachfüllen , __ wuchernde Pflanzen einsetzen und Biomasse "ernten"

mfG


----------

